# Q7 - is it ugly in the flesh?



## arkbbq (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello-
I'm new to this forum - my first post. On March 16, I ordered a Q7 - quartz gray/espresso brown. I ordered the base V8 model loaded up, so I wouldn't have to have the sunroof, which is not very useful in the Texas heat. I have owned BMW, Jaguar, Mercedes, and Porsche, but never an Audi.
My question: I like everything I've read and seen (photographically) about the Q7, except I'm a little worried about the front end appearance. For those of you who have seen the Q7, is it at all ugly? 
Thanks in advance - Ark


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Q7 - is it ugly in the flesh? (arkbbq)*

I actually like the front, but there are some who don't really care for it. For me, it's different and has an aggressive look to it. I ordered mine last week, btw.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Ark,
I ordered exactly the same color as you, but the fully loaded ones. like 993 says, that's what i like about it.. I dislike the side view more


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

IMHO the front is the best bit of the Q7, I have seen on in the flesh and think it looks great, its a real beast, agressive, and will turn heads thats for sure...and like nothign else on the market


----------



## cbw51 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 - is it ugly in the flesh? (arkbbq)*

I saw the Q7 for the first time at the Wash DC Auto Show. The front of the Q7 has more character than anything else on the road in that class. I wanted the Q7 but my pocketbook told me to settle for a '06 V6 Touareg. I've owned 2 Audi's and in addition now the Touareg. These guys know how to design and build great cars. Best of luck.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Q7 - is it ugly in the flesh? (cbw51)*

The front of the Q7 is incredibly aggressive. I could just imagine that thing crowding your reaview mirror on the autobahn. Move over!








The Audi Q7 is the hottest SUV I've laid eyes on.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 6, 2001)

No...it's NOT ugly. It's beautiful. The whole car has a presence. GREAT choice
Rod
Perth
Australia


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (The Boss)*

the one we had here at the dealership on display for a while got rave comments inside and out.
We have 26 of them pre-sold out of 30 cars coming in between now and August. So i think people like it.


----------

